# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  ρουλεμαν χαμηλής τριβής

## dim4

Καλησπέρα φίλοι,

αν και δεν γράφω/απαντώ συχνά, εχω μια ερώτηση που δεν εχει να κάνει με ηλεκτρονικά/ηλεκτρολογικά αλλά με μηχανουργικά.

Ξέρω οτι αρκετοί ασχολέιστε με κατασκευές για'αυτό πιστέυω πως θα μπορέσετε να με βοηθήσετε.

Σχεδιάζω μια διάταξη και χρειάζομαι ρουλεμαν (άξονας 10χιλ.), χαμηλής τριβής. Δηλ. να του δώσεις μια στροφή και αυτό να κάνει κάποιους γύρους μόνο του.

Οι αξονες θα εχουν πολύ μικρά φορτία.

Τι τύπο ρουλεμάν θα ψάξω?

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

dim

----------


## rama

κεραμικό υλικό

----------

Gaou (30-10-19)

----------


## Nemmesis

θα πας σε ένα μαγαζί με ρουλεμάν και θα τους πεις αυτό το πράγμα που ρωτάς και εδώ,, ότι και να σου πούμε εδώ λάθος θα είναι... 
ας πούμε εγώ σε κάτι μικρά μοτερακια της τάξης 10-30W βάζω ρουλεμάν 627-*2Ζ* όπου το 627 είναι το μέγεθος και το 2Ζ σημαίνει ότι είναι με μεταλλικά καπάκια... τα πλαστικά είναι πιο σφιχτά.... αλλά και πάλι το θέμα είναι εσύ τι θέλεις να κάνεις... αν είναι για πειράματα όποιο ρουλεμάν και να πάρεις, βγάζεις τα καπάκια και πλένεις το ρουλεμάν με βενζίνη να φύγει το γράσο που έχει και θα γυρνάει σαν τρελό ... αλλιώς πας σε πιο εξωτικές λύσεις όπως εδώ, βέβαια καταλαβαινεις ότι το ανοιχτό ρουλεμάν θέλει και καθαρό περιβάλλον που θα δουλέψει...άλλος μπορεί να σου πει να πάρεις c3 ρουλεμάν που είναι για μεγαλύτερες θερμοκρασίες που σημαίνει πως έχει λίγο μεγαλύτερες ανοχές άρα είναι και πιο "χαλαρό"

----------


## dim4

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δυο, για πειράματα ειναι αρα, θα ακολουθήσω την συμβουλη του Παναγιώτη, αλλά θα κοιτάξω να προμηθευτώ και δοκιμάσω κεραμικά οπως λέει ο Αγγελος

Σας ευχαριστώ

Δημήτρης

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Παρακάτω γίνεται αναφορά σε ρουλεμάν χαμηλής τριβής με το σκεπτικό ότι δεν έχουν οδηγούς μανδύες που συγκρατούν τις μπίλιες του ρουλεμάν σε ίσες αποστάσεις (αυτό θυμίζει για καλύτερα ρουλεμάν, τα ρουλεμάν ποδηλάτου). Η αναφορά ως adb ρουλεμάν?
https://newatlas.com/greaseless-ball...ace-adb/37689/
Παρακάτω η κόντρα συμβατικού ρουλεμάν Vs κεραμικού
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2KCs_lBKWU

----------


## Gaou

> Καλησπέρα φίλοι,
> 
> ... (άξονας 10χιλ.),...... χαμηλής τριβής.....



φιλε μου δεν εχω μηχανολογική αποψη ομως μου φαινεται ότι αυτο που λές ειναι λίγο περιεργο. ολα τα ρουλεμαν για να ακριβολογούμε ειναι χαμηλής τριβής και αμα ρωτήσεις όλες τις εταιρίες (skf, igus)  *θα σου πούν ότι ειναι της χαμηλότερης που μπορούσαν να κατασκευάσουν δεδομένων των κάθε συνθηκών*. και εννοειετε ότι θα στο ορκιζονται κιολας.δεν ειναι δυνατον μια εταιρία να μπορει να εχει ελαχιστες τριβές και να μην το κάνει . δεν ειναι λογικό αυτο ( νταξει απο την σκατοφάρα ολα να τα περιμένουμε.)

αυτο που λές δεν εχει να κάνει με το ρουλεμάν και τον τροπο κατασκευης του ή προστασίας τους ( μακαρόνια , μπίλιες , κέλυφος κτλ) αλλά με της συνθήκες που θα χρησιμοποιηθει. και όταν λέω συνθήκες δεν εννοω την ταχύτητα περιστροφής αλλα τα φορτία που θα φέρει. 

όσο μεγαλώνουν τα ρουλεμαν θελουν τοσο περισσότερο βάρος ή σφύξιμο ή αλλιώς μικροτερες ανοχές ( εκει που θα φορεθούν) προκειμένου να κινηθούν πολύ με ελαχιστη δύναμη. για να καταλάβεις τι σου λέω βαλε το ιδιο εξαρτομενο βάρος σε ένα μικρό 623zz και βάλε το ιδιο και σε ενα 608zz ( και τα δύο ειναι πολύ διαδεδομενα και φτηνα) και δωσε τους δυναμη να κανουν περιστροφή. 

προσωπική ( ασχετη) εκτιμηση ολα τα παραπάνω εννοειτε.

----------


## Ste7ios

Το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να ρωτήσεις απευθείας τον κατασκευαστή, περιγράφοντας με ακρίβεια την εφαρμογή και τις συνθήκες που θα δουλέψει.

Σε παρόμοιες αναζητήσεις ήταν ο μόνος τρόπος να έχω σωστό αποτέλεσμα (π.χ. με διάφορα λιπαντικά)

----------


## dim4

Σας ευχαριστώ ολους

----------


## Gaou

> κεραμικό υλικό



σημερα ρώτησα στο μαγαζι και μου ειπαν οντως ότι χαμηλής τριβής θεωρουνται τα κεραμικά οπου λέγονται και υβριδικα καθότι οντως η μπιλια τους ειναι κεραμική . απλα μου ειπαν ότι ειναι φωτιά η τιμές τους...!

οποτε την συγνώμη μου για την παραπληροφόρηση....! Ο Αγγελος το ειπε σωστα .

----------


## aris_kimi

Ρουλμαν από skateboard ίσως να σου κάνει, ABEC 5 και 7 που έχω δει σε ροδάκια τα κρατούσαν αρκετή ώρα, βέβαια τα ABEC δεν ανταποκρίνονται πλήρως σε θέματα λειτουργικά από όσο γνωρίζω, και έχει να κάνει και από κατασκευαστή σε κατασκευαστή..

----------


## dim4

Σήμερα ρώτησα εταιρεία που φέρνει ρουλεμάν. Για την βιομηχανία. Δεν εχουν κεραμικά που ειναι χαμηλής τριβής αλλά φωτιά, και θα προχωρήσω στην λύση του Παναγιώτη. (Nemesis) Αυτό μου πρότεινε και η εταιρεία. Η διάταξη θα δουλευει σε εργαστηριακό περιβάλλον-καθαρό- χωρίς ιδιαίτερα φορτία και οχι για μεγάλα χρονικά διαστήματα. Αρα δεν υπάρει ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα.

σας ευχαριστώ

Δημήτρης

----------


## nick1974

> σημερα ρώτησα στο μαγαζι και μου ειπαν οντως ότι χαμηλής τριβής θεωρουνται τα κεραμικά οπου λέγονται και υβριδικα καθότι οντως η μπιλια τους ειναι κεραμική . απλα μου ειπαν ότι ειναι φωτιά η τιμές τους...!
> 
> οποτε την συγνώμη μου για την παραπληροφόρηση....! Ο Αγγελος το ειπε σωστα .




αυτα που παιρνουμε για γυροσκοπικες πυξιδες (για μεσα στα γυροσκοπια) κοστιζουν αν θυμαμαι καλα πανω απο 500ρικο.
Δε ξερω αν θες τοσο καλο ρουλεμαν ομως (το συγκεκριμενο ειναι ειδικο κεραμικο και ζει χρονια λειτουργοντας 24/7 σε 30000 στροφες)

----------


## dim4

Σίγουρα υπάρχουν πολύ χαμηλής τριβής κεραμικά, αλλά πολύ ακριβά.

Για την διάταξη μου δεν εχει νόημα η χρήση τους

----------


## Nemmesis

> αυτα που παιρνουμε για γυροσκοπικες πυξιδες (για μεσα στα γυροσκοπια) κοστιζουν αν θυμαμαι καλα πανω απο 500ρικο.
> Δε ξερω αν θες τοσο καλο ρουλεμαν ομως (το συγκεκριμενο ειναι ειδικο κεραμικο και ζει χρονια λειτουργοντας 24/7 σε 30000 στροφες)



σφραγισμένα από σκόνες όμως..

----------


## dim4

τα αποσφράγισα και τα καθάρισα απο γράσα και γυρνούν ελευθερα. Ο χώρος ειναι εργαστηριακός και οχι βιοτεχνικός αρα καθαρός

Και αν σε κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα "χαλάσουν" αγοράζω αλλα. Ειναι χαμηλό το κόστος

Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## mtzag

Θες ρουλεμαν ακριβειας
https://www.skf.com/group/industry-solutions/two-three-wheelers/applications/wheels/rear-wheel/low-friction-sealed-bearing/index.html
https://www.nskeurope.com/en/company/news-search/2017-press/nsk-low-friction-ball-bearings.html
https://www.smbbearings.com/low-friction-bearings

----------


## dim4

> Θες ρουλεμαν ακριβειας
> https://www.skf.com/group/industry-solutions/two-three-wheelers/applications/wheels/rear-wheel/low-friction-sealed-bearing/index.html
> https://www.nskeurope.com/en/company/news-search/2017-press/nsk-low-friction-ball-bearings.html
> https://www.smbbearings.com/low-friction-bearings




τα κρατώ για μελλοντική χρήση

ευχαριστώ

----------


## nick1974

> σφραγισμένα από σκόνες όμως..



ναι, για καποιο λογο που μου ειναι αγνωστος το συγκεκριμενο δε βγαινει σε κλειστου τυπου, και υπαρχει ενα γρασσο ειδικο γι αυτα τα ρουλεμαν που ειναι επισεις πανακριβο και βρωμαει απιστευτα

----------


## nyannaco

> ναι, για καποιο λογο που μου ειναι αγνωστος το συγκεκριμενο δε βγαινει σε κλειστου τυπου, και υπαρχει ενα γρασσο ειδικο γι αυτα τα ρουλεμαν που ειναι επισεις πανακριβο και βρωμαει απιστευτα



Μήπως είναι λίπος φάλαινας;

----------


## nick1974

> Μήπως είναι λίπος φάλαινας;



τι να σου πω? Δε ξερω πως μυριζει το λιπος φαλαινας αλλα δε βγαζει ψαριλα.

----------


## nyannaco

Απ'ότι είδα γκουγκλάροντας, όταν είναι φρέσκο μυρίζει σκατίλα!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ambergris

----------


## nick1974

> Απ'ότι είδα γκουγκλάροντας, όταν είναι φρέσκο μυρίζει σκατίλα!
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ambergris




ισως τοτε να ειναι λιπος φαλαινας...
περιεργο παντως, αυτο που αγοραζαμε για τα μοκασινια και τα μποτακια στα 80s/early 90s (κατι sea & city και κατι timberland) δε μυριζε καθολου η μαλλον ειχε μια ευχαριστη μυρωδια σα μπαχαρικο η κατι τετοιο

----------


## jeronimo

Το λίπος φάλαινας  το  χρησιμοποιούμε  για  δερμάτινα  παπούτσια τα συντηρεί και τα αδιαβροχοποιεί, όσο για λίπανση για λεπτούς μηχανισμούς άκουσα ότι υπάρχει λάδι από γόνατο αντιλόπης

----------


## nyannaco

> ισως τοτε να ειναι λιπος φαλαινας...
> περιεργο παντως, αυτο που αγοραζαμε για τα μοκασινια και τα μποτακια στα 80s/early 90s (κατι sea & city και κατι timberland) δε μυριζε καθολου η μαλλον ειχε μια ευχαριστη μυρωδια σα μπαχαρικο η κατι τετοιο



Υποθέτω ότι, ακόμη κι αν ξεκινάνε από την ίδια πρώτη ύλη (όχι βέβαιο), θα υπόκεινται σε διαφορετική επεξεργασία, ώτσε να επιτευχθούν οι διαφορετικές ζητούμενες τελικές ιδιότητες. Τέλος πάντων, μάλλον είμαστε off-topic.

----------

